# Another Animated Skull Company



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi folks,

I was looking around on Ebay today and found a company selling what appears to be a well made but larger animated skull, preamped with internal speakers, ready to work out of the box. It can be plugged into any audio source, and from the video, appears to work pretty well. It's expensive and the shipping is really expensive. I wasn't sure if it was okay to post the Ebay link to it, so if you type in the search words, HUGE Animatronic Pirate Caribbean Skull, it should come up. They say the skull can be removed from the wall hanger and the skull itself can be used by itself.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Looks like they used a fine tuned 'cowli...' style board and a hobbie servo for the jaw movement.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

TwistedDementia said:


> Looks like they used a fine tuned 'cowli...' style board and a hobbie servo for the jaw movement.


Yep, that's exactly what I was thinking too. The seller told me it attaches fairly easily and securely to a Bucky skeleton. According to them, the skull they use is about 1.2x bigger than a regular Bucky's skull.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Have you worked with a Realistic Rotting Skull, that's what I'm using to make mine with up/down, side to side and tilt motion, moving and lighted RGB eye's and of course talking?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Sounds like we're doing the same thing. I'm working on modifying my bucky skull to appear more sinister looking, among other things. I want to finish the look of him before I begin fitting and installing the electronics and servos I have for him.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

The hardest part for me was the gimble style pivot point, I ended up using a speaker wall mount of all things, hard to explain but works perfect. I'll have pic's on my web site when I finish it, probably after the new year.


----------

